# Failing to install Fuji tether plugin



## David Gordon (Apr 27, 2020)

I've bought and paid for  "FUJIFILM Tether Shooting Plug-in PRO (Mac)"  FUJIFILM Tether Shooting Plug-in PRO (Mac) but it doesn't appear in Lightroom or in my Creative Cloud app. Adobe are suggesting it only work up to LR 9.0, I have 9.2.1. Anyone have this working. Why is it so hard to install this plugin?!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 27, 2020)

How are you installing the plug-in? (see page 344 of your Classic book)


----------



## David Gordon (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, its meant to install automatically via Creative Cloud. If only I could just download a copy as I have with many other plugins!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 27, 2020)

I've not come across that for a Lr plug-in, sorry!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m not sure that any Lightroom Classic plugin *installs* through Creative Cloud. I would think that is still downloaded and needs to be installed like any other plugin. Lightroom cloud does not support plugins.


----------



## David Gordon (Apr 27, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> I’m not sure that any Lightroom Classic plugin *installs* through Creative Cloud. I would think that is still downloaded and needs to be installed like any other plugin. Lightroom cloud does not support plugins.


What the Adobe page says....

FUJIFILM Tether Shooting Plug-in PRO (Mac)
A plug-in software that enables tether shooting with compatible FUJIFILM digital cameras. PRO version is capable of operating on a computer.
WHERE TO FIND THE INSTALLED PLUG-IN:

The plugin will be installed onto the modules folder of Lightroom.

Once the plug-in is installed successfully, you will find the plug-in at the Lightroom Plug-in Manager window. To open the Plug-in Manager window, please select "File" -> "Plug-in Manager" from the Lightroom menu.

Please check the installed plug-in is "enabled" at the Plug-in Manager window.

To start the plug-in, please select "File" -> "Tethered Capture" -> "Start Tethered Capture" from the Lightroom menu.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2020)

For "Lightroom", substitute "Lightroom Classic".....I guess Adobe are tripping over their own application naming mis-steps.


----------



## David Gordon (Apr 27, 2020)

That was horrible. It took Adobe a couple of hours and then only after I asked the interwebs. The "automatic" install failed. There's a manual file download at Install Instructions Its a zxp file. Adobe didn't know how to install that either. Turns out a zxp is just a zip so just rename the file and treat it as a zip. Then the plugin is available to install in the usual way. Typical Adobe, reinventing the wheel and making it square.


----------

